
What I learned from building an AI that generates porn - stared
https://medium.com/@DavidMack/what-i-learned-from-building-an-ai-that-generates-porn-ba1f47b2035f
======
stared
"Reflecting on my earlier experience of trying to share the project, it felt
like I’d struck a corner of hypocrisy in our society and technology —
pornography is a major part of internet usage and people’s daily lives, yet
we’re not comfortable talking about it. Here was a fledgling technology that
could improve the situation, but we moderate and bury it."

-> see e.g. "Ten indispensable technologies built by the pornography industry" (2011) [http://www.enterprisefeatures.com/ten-indispensable-technolo...](http://www.enterprisefeatures.com/ten-indispensable-technologies-built-by-the-pornography-industry/) and "Does Porn Make Men Bad at Sex?" (2016) [https://medium.com/@SexCoachSarah/porn-a-convenient-scapegoa...](https://medium.com/@SexCoachSarah/porn-a-convenient-scapegoat-5187aad00349)

